# Oh dear, is this the end of the yellow costco microfibers?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I went to costco yesterday - not for detailing products but I always have a quick look. 

At the side of the usual yellow eurrow microfiber cloths were some greener kirkland microfiber cloths. 

Does this mean the end of the famous yellow ones? They were the same price but the pile didn't look quite the same. Usually if a large company replaces something it means they are cheaper to buy in therefore, could be of a lesser quality. 

A lot of retail places do this. They don't put their prices up, just give you a lesser deal. Macdonalds is a good example, they haven't put there prices up drastically but portion size has got smaller.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not been in to Costco for a while.. 

I hope not as they are good microfibres for the money!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll be in Costco this week so I'll check them out


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seen them before alongside the yellow ones. I wouldn't worry personally.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Whats the cost roughly of the yellow cloths? and how many do you get in the pack? 

My works are getting a Costco account and I might be able to go there


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw this today myself, and you're right they aren't as soft.

Hope they don't replace them


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Whats the cost roughly of the yellow cloths? and how many do you get in the pack?
> 
> My works are getting a Costco account and I might be able to go there


40 odd pence and 36pack


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Whats the cost roughly of the yellow cloths? and how many do you get in the pack?
> 
> My works are getting a Costco account and I might be able to go there


Just under £15 for 36 cloths mate


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cheers for heads up,i'll need to get in soon


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Every so often they're on offer. Usually around 13-14 pounds. 

I've seen them at the side of too but I'm wondering whether this is because they are waiting to sell off the old stock. Was half tempted to stock pile just in case but thought that was a little extream.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill phone hq if they have one main reason i rejoin for them


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

In the States, they recently switched from a neon yellow microfiber to a nicer, plusher gold microfiber. :thumb: They have improved.

Costco is a very demanding wholesaler and companies fight to get things on their shelves. Usually if an item is replaced, the quality should be as good if not better.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I went to my costco last week an they'd gone


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Although the quality of the yellow 'detailers' MF cloth has reduced over the last 6-9months
Kirland brand is part of Costco I think .as Kirkland brand is on alsorts of products .


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, having lived in Canada for three years, Costco's own brand is Kirkland. 

Kirkland tend to do very good stuff, as previously stated. Why would they sell bulk of something if it was rubbish. 

I like the strawberries and double chocolate muffins! 

Bring the muffins home, freeze them individually... 
Put one in the microwave for 1 minute without the wrapper (on a plate) cut in half, then a further 15-20 seconds! Then add your ice cream! 

Thank me later :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not disputing kirkland stuff is poor quality, just worried it's not equal in quality. Kirkland do some great things to be honest. A lot of the kirkland branded food is very good.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As stated, Kirkland is Costco's OB and they tend to get the big name manufacturers to make the ranges for them; chances are they have sourced the same product supplier and added their differentiator to it, albeit for a better price.

I wouldn't worry about it tbh :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was at Costco last night (Trafford Center) I they still have them. They also had a 60 pack of terry towels for £16 so I bought some to try them out!


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

The Terry towels are good also. Not for removing polish obviously, they're far too rough. Great for wiping door sills, boot shuts, and everything under the bonnet. 
Make sure you give them a shake first though, fair bit of fluff too them.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

just seen these on flea bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36-Kirkla...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4d154894ac


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Was in costco on saturday, saw both, bought the yellow ones rather than the kirkland only because I knew what I was buying and have been happy with them in the past. Having said that everything else Kirkland that I have ever bought I have been highly impressed with.

Interestingly I went to the classic car show at the NEC on sunday and there was a guy there selling the yellow ones for £25 for the pack - still not a bad deal if you didn't know about Costco, but one hell of a mark up if you do. I can't imagine the stand rental at the NEC was cheap though.


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

i can't go to costco to get any


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Snowy172 said:


> i can't go to costco to get any


Order online. Need to buy 2 though


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Messaged my bro to get me two when hes there next if thats the case. 

Anyone used the new ones?


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Order online. Need to buy 2 though


are the membership rules different with ordering online? coz don't you have to be self employed and other things to shop there


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> Order online. Need to buy 2 though


yeah cant be bad..always sell the 2nd pack


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

i bought some 2 weeks back...

still on there site:

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_6,cos_6.11,cos_6.11.4/439945


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

We've been using the 'new' version of the towels for around a week or so now and so far have no issues with them, in fact if anything they are a slightly plusher pile which is a result. They also feel a thicker, higher quality material so potentially will last longer once washed a few times.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

are the new ones same price /size /amount


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> I like the strawberries and double chocolate muffins!
> 
> Bring the muffins home, freeze them individually...
> Put one in the microwave for 1 minute without the wrapper (on a plate) cut in half, then a further 15-20 seconds! Then add your ice cream!
> ...


The muffns are amazing, although considering they are 700 calories each I'm not surprised.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

£13.5 for 36 in my costco and there is lots left, whole 2 pallets
but they are not good quality as they used to be, they are now a lot thinner


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I cannot wait to try the Kirkland condition ones, I have found the quality of Eurow clothes has declined in decent years, maybe this is why Costco have decided a new badge of microfibers.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are these new Kirkland jobbies better than the Kent 3 colour 6 packs available in asda etc?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes a lot better. Bigger, softer, wash better.

Lol at the muffins. They are good- I like the cranberry and orange flavoured ones but they haven't had any for a while. Mega calories though as you say. 

Quite like the Danishes too.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

maybe they are going back to the same quality they use to be


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

An the chicken bakes lol Gota love a trip there


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Hotdog on the way out is great :-D.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Lol yeh sod the, what were talking about lol fooood. You can tell its winter from cars stuff straight to food.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I liked the old sushi platters, the change they've done on them means it's either one kind or the other instead of the nice selection of all in one tray they used to have.

Tried the turkey and provolone sandwiches from the cafe? Been promising myself for months and got one the other day and it was very yum!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Went to Trafford Centre Costco today and 36 pk of yellow Eurows are down to under a tenner inc Vat. Got a pack even though don't need any more yet. Did see the new Kirkland ones but as per a previous post, rather stick to what i know


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Went to Trafford Centre Costco today and 36 pk of yellow Eurows are down to under a tenner inc Vat. Got a pack even though don't need any more yet. Did see the new Kirkland ones but as per a previous post, rather stick to what i know


Nice. I'll pop in tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

They are a gold colour here, seem a bit plusher as well and only 10 bucks a pack.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

going to te reading store today, ill have a look.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Still got them in at my local branch which is Haydock.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Picked up the last pack of yellow ones from Costco Trafford centre today - only 9.50 inc vat. The new kirklands did feel softer with a slightly longer pile on one side


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Went to Leeds costco today and only Kirklands ones there now - got some but not tried them yet...............


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

You can always order online


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

imycool said:


> Picked up the last pack of yellow ones from Costco Trafford centre today - only 9.50 inc vat. The new kirklands did feel softer with a slightly longer pile on one side


You must have been in not long after me. There were around 6-7 packs left when I grabbed my 2.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Damn, why is there no costco near me in Devon!  I need a pack of 36 too soon.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

Brocky36 said:


> You must have been in not long after me. There were around 6-7 packs left when I grabbed my 2.


I only agreed to go to take the missus to Trafford centre after reading your post. I've been the home bargain ones till now 3 for a pound. Didn't realise Costco sell em


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Did see the new Kirkland ones but as per a previous post, rather stick to what i know


World becomes a boring place if you don't try different things 

Picked up one of the last two packs of Eurow's and also a pack of the new ones when I called in today


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Oldham one had Kirkland on a pallet when you went in and old ones still on the shelf with the other car stuff last week when I went in.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I went into haydock yesterday they had both do I got one of each .


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about a comparison pic for us ...do people still do the cd test ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Filtrum said:


> Oldham one had Kirkland on a pallet when you went in and old ones still on the shelf with the other car stuff last week when I went in.


Still the same today at Oldham, big pallet on left as soon as you walk in of the Kirklands and the Eurows were on a shelf on the car bits and bobs aisle next to the white terry towels


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Was back in costco yesterday, the kirkland microfibres are nice, feel better than the yellow ones.....


----------



## An03dro (Apr 22, 2012)

I used the Kirkland ones today. They don't feel as soft and they ain't as thick BUT they did soak up the water and polish as good if not even a bit better then the old ones they had


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Was in Costco in Trafford Park last night and they now selling the kirkland ones. They had a box of the Eurow on a pallet for £9.56 to clear the stock


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

You can also but the Microfiber cloths on the Costco website http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_6,cos_6.11,cos_6.11.4/439945


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Might have a trip to the Derby one today... See what the crack is!


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just pick up some from Southampton branch pack of 36 for 6,97£


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

6.97 with vat ?? If so I'm goin at weekend for more


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

MattDoleman said:


> Might have a trip to the Derby one today... See what the crack is!


Did you go derby mate if so how much as ill go sat or earlier if I get work that way


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rollinlow said:


> 6.97 with vat ?? If so I'm goin at weekend for more


Yes mate with vat :thumb: full pallet left


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Sound hope derby has some then


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Didn't get chance mate! Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok mate let me know if there cheep there an ill go this week still have 30 but that's to cheep not to


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

*will these microfibres be OK on my paintwork?*










they seem good quality and thicker than the cheap supermarket ones, picked up a pack of 36 microfibre cloths for £13 from Costco trafford which seems great value for what they are. if they aren't good for paintwork they would be great for interiors and other duties.

didn't want to start a new thread but the pics in older posts have a different packaging im assuming the product is the same


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Me personally I wouldn't use on my paint work prefer something more plush


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

the kirkland ones are miles better than the eurow ones . Much more plusher and thicker. Id never buy the eurow now if i had the choice


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> the kirkland ones are miles better than the eurow ones . Much more plusher and thicker. Id never buy the eurow now if i had the choice


have you used these kirkland ones mate? seem OK to me, not had the eurow ones. bit gutted as I ordered a few packs of 'plush buffing cloths' on-line for £3.95 a pack, not as good quality as these, and for around 36p each handy for odd jobs, obviously have other plush cloths for buffing etc


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, Ive been using them both for many years, now just use the Kirkland ones. You can see the quality difference side by side.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> Yep, Ive been using them both for many years, now just use the Kirkland ones. You can see the quality difference side by side.


What tasks are you using the Kirkland ones for mate? And have you found they've run in the wash at all?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I use them on the paint for quick detailing only. Not used for anything else. They wash much better than the Eurows, the Eurows seemed to really be past it once washed. These come out good. Only washed them together so didnt notice any major run, a little on first wash


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah would use something plusher for a final finish or buffing but used one myself to wipe off quick detailer, really impressed by the quality of these considering the price, I've just restocked my microfibres, old ones were past it, intended to keep these for odd jobs


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The weird thing is, i always get a bag every time I go in which is about once every 2 months. Keep one in the boot use them as I do, and just throw them in a bag in the garage. I really should get round to washing them. But they are so cheap I just rather use a new one.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> Yep, Ive been using them both for many years, now just use the Kirkland ones. You can see the quality difference side by side.


These: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kirkland-Signature-Ultra-High-Pile-Premium-Microfiber-Towels-36-Pack-/221701271421

I have Eurow 350gsm towels from Highoctanecars.co.uk but they are selling nowdays Kirkland towels also. Made in China though.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

we use these for our business (not car cleaning) and for the price they are one of the best cloths on the market.

I don't find that they wash up too well after a couple of washes, but we just relegate them to a dirtier job once they have been washed a few times.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just noticed this thread and saw that it was started in 2013 but i have just checked the costco website and they are no longer available on there, anyone been in store recently do they still have them ?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Got some in Leeds last weekend so still available...
I find them fine for paint tbh when new..................cheers


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the yellow Kirkland ones.
They are pretty plush, better once washed to be fair.

I used mine over the past couple of weekends to buff residue after machine polishing my black MINI.

No swirls or holograms inflicted.
Very happy that Ive still got about 20 something left.

Sealant removal in fairness I use Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR
Wax removal I use Sonus Der Wunder white MF's


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Checked in Milton Keynes Costco yesterday. They're gone


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Crap ! luckily i have about 2 full packs left from the last time i was in although i wish i had got more now..... I will need to get hold of the Auto Smart guy and try out their 36 pack, anyone tried them ? Better or worse than the costco ones ?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Costco Thurrock had 4 pallets of the yellow MFs this morning


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sheffeild had none a few week back but there in the costco book you get sent down through post so cant see them stop selling them just maybe waiting for them to come in maybe


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just checked the Costco website and they are back on, although they are now £16.99 I'm sure they were cheaper than that before ???


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

yeah looks like they have gone up on the website to £16.99 on the website, maybe I should have grabbed 2 bags when they were @ £13! to be fair though at the increased price they are still great value at 48 pence per towel considering how plush they are.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Have loads at Haydock Costco. Kirkland 36 for £10.99 plus vat. Much better quality than the Euro I used to buy same colour and 36 pack. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm going to pop,in Oldham branch today, if they have the originals I will pick up a few extra bundles if anyone wants a pack let me know,, if not I'm stocked till death !


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Loads in Oldham branch, 10.99 plus vat


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Loads in Oldham branch, 10.99 plus vat


Fill yer boots, you can never have too many microfibers no matter what the Mrs says


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> Fill yer boots, you can never have too many microfibers no matter what the Mrs says


I got 4 packets and managed to get them stashed in garage without her indoors spotting. Happy to let a pack or two go for cost if people are struggling. Give me a shout. :wave:


----------



## fabriciom (Aug 14, 2015)

Im not sure if this has been mentioned. Do you guys have Lidl in the uk? It's a German low cost grocery store. They also have microfiber towels. I found 3 types, one for polishing, another for cleaning and a third for all around use.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

fabriciom said:


> Im not sure if this has been mentioned. Do you guys have Lidl in the uk? It's a German low cost grocery store. The also have microfiber towels. I found 3 tips, one for polishing, another for cleaning and a third for all around use.


Yes we do and thanks for the heads up


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

4 packs? wow they should keep you going a while


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Loads in Oldham branch, 10.99 plus vat


I suppose £16.99 may be an online price for people without membership and it also says minimum buy 2 packs.

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_6,cos_6.11,cos_6.11.4/713160


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Update: Popped in to Costco MK today and they were back in stock at the front of the store for £10.99 or so. Picked up a pack. Maybe there was a production/delivery delay?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just picked up another 2 packs from Trafford costco. That's me done! (For now)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Panic over I think, now what to do with 4 packs. Have to say tho these are top quality for the price much better than the Amazon ones I have bought previously.


----------

